

Show HN: Non-Anonymous Chat on IPhone - eeagerdeveloper
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/meet-new-people-chat-socialize/id449747577?mt=8

======
eeagerdeveloper
I originally showed HN my website <http://chatoften.com> and got some great
feedback. I've moved the application to the IPhone. If any of you have an
Iphone please tell me what you think of the experience.

This is an app that lets you chat with another authenticated facebook user.
You'll both see each other's faces and names.

Thanks.

